# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی دور یا داروسازی نزدیک

## فرهود

با عرض سلام، من دو دل هستم بین انتخاب پزشکی که میترسم جای دور اونهم هفت سال قبول بشم و یا داروسازی رو که میتونم شهر نزدیکم رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## nani87

سلام.حق دارید یکمقدار سخته انتخاب؛ولی اگه یکم به روحیات و شرایط خودت و رشته موردنظر عمیقتر فک کنی جوابو پیدا میکنی،بنظر این ترس از اینکه هفت سال یکجای دور باشی رو بریز دور.من اگه بودم پزشکی شهر دور رو انتخاب میکردم!
و انشالا قرار به ادامه تحصیل هم داری دیگه؟
بدون ادامه تحصیل هم من فکر میکنم انتخابم باز هم پزشکی بود نسبت ب دارو..ولی مهم اینه انتخاب شما چیه؟ :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Gladiolus

سلام شما هنوز انتخاب نکردی؟
ببین داروسازی درسای خیلی سنگینی داره اگر علاقه نداشته باشی ممکنه وسط راه گیر کنی 
اونوقت نه راه پس داری نه راه پیش
مگه پسر نیستی؟
برو شهر دیگه کیف کن بابا لذت ببر هر وقتم دلت خواست میای سر میزنی به خانواده

----------


## فرهود

آخه کشیک های پزشکی آدمو نابود میکنه،استرس پزشکی خیلی زیاده

----------


## sina_u

یه  لیست اولویت برای خودت بنویس و ببین کدوم برات مهم تر هست و کدوم قابل خط زدن
مثل 
علاقه به شغل
سختی دوران تحصیل
میزان علاقه به دروس رشته مورد نظر
ساعت کاری شغل در طول روز و ماه و ...
توانایی جذب در کشورهای دیگه 
و ...

یه لیست بلند درست کن و اولویتهاتو بذار بالای لیست و درباره اونها مشورت بگیر و ببین به چه نتیجه ای میرسی

اینهم مد نظر قرار بده از دور بعضی کارها سخت هستن بری توش میبینی برات  لذت بخش  هستن

*میتونی لیستو اینجا بذاری و دلایل رد یا پذیرشش هم تو پرانتز بنویسی  تا بچه هایی که تو این دو رشته درس خوندن نظر بدن.*

----------


## nani87

> آخه کشیک های پزشکی آدمو نابود میکنه،استرس پزشکی خیلی زیاده


علاقه خاصی نداری ب پزشکی؟ با طولانی مدت بودنش مشکل نداری؟بفکر ادامه تحصیل هستی ؟
اگه ترست فقط اینه باور کن کلی آدم رفتن شهر دور پزکشی خوندن؛ولی خب شیرینم هست پزشکی.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> با عرض سلام، من دو دل هستم بین انتخاب پزشکی که میترسم جای دور اونهم هفت سال قبول بشم و یا داروسازی رو که میتونم شهر نزدیکم رو انتخاب کنم؟


داروی نزدیک.
اگه فکر میکنی میرم شهر دور ازادی و فلان باید بگم بعد فیزیوپات ینی سال سه وقت سر خاروندن نداری...

----------


## SARA_J

سلام من بودم داروسازی روانتخاب میکردم چون ازبین سه رشته اول ازهمه دارورودوست دارم واینکه چون عاشق خوندن هستم وازکشیک و کارهای عملی زیادخوشم نمیادانتخابم دارومیشدبازم بستگی به شما داره

----------


## parham7983

اگه بفکر تخصص هم هستی پزشکی
اگه نه دارو برو

----------


## _Nyusha_

پزشکی راه دور
البته اگه به دارو علاقه دارید و قصد ادامه دادن برای تخصص و غیره رو ندارید برید دارو

----------


## A . H

https://www.aparat.com/v/qG0uL/%D9%8...B1%DB%8C%D8%A8
درستی یا غلطیش رو خودت تحقیق کن

----------


## mohamad19

> پزشکی راه دور
> البته اگه به دارو علاقه دارید و قصد ادامه دادن برای تخصص و غیره رو ندارید برید دارو


منم موافقم با نیوشا جان..من اگه جای شما بودم پزشکی رو انتخاب میکردم ولی باید تخصص بگیری اگه نمیخای تخصص بگیری برو دارو. ولی پزشکی یه چیزه دیگس.

----------


## SARA_J

> منم موافقم با نیوشا جان..من اگه جای شما بودم پزشکی رو انتخاب میکردم ولی باید تخصص بگیری اگه نمیخای تخصص بگیری برو دارو. ولی پزشکی یه چیزه دیگس.


نیوشاجان :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mou

اگه یه نیم نگاهی به خروج از ایران در آیندنتون دارید دارو گزینه ی بهتریه خصوصا بخش زمینه های تحقیقاتیش که تو ایران چندان توجهی بهشون نمیشه

----------


## mohamad19

> نیوشاجان


بهتره تاپیک وارد حاشیه نکنی.اگه مشکلی هست خصوصی پیام بده.

----------


## reza2018

سلام،قضیه کاملا به علاقت بستگی داره،تفاوت های رشته داروسازی و پزشکی بیشتر از اون هست که تنها معیار رو دوری یا نزدیکی شهر قبولی در نظر گرفت.

----------


## ARAM.esh

من يادمه دو سال پيش كه نتيجه ها اومد و ميخواستم انتخاب رشته كنم ميگفتم دارو دارو دارو ولي نميدونم چي شد يهو زدم پزشكي و الان واقعا خدا رو شكر ميكنم. دوستم پزشكي ميخواست ولي نياورد الان داره دارو ميخونه خيلي نق ميزنه ولي من برعكس خيلي راضيم از انتخابم
تو وقتي خونه نباشي ديگه فرقي نداره نزديك باشي يا دور باشي برو دنبال چيزي كه دوست داري

----------


## فرهود

> https://www.aparat.com/v/qG0uL/%D9%8...B1%DB%8C%D8%A8
> درستی یا غلطیش رو خودت تحقیق کن


همین الان مستند راه قریب رو دیدم
وای خدایا این چی بود... اصلاً فکر نمی کردم پزشکی اینطوری باشه،کاملاً گیج شدم چقدر این پزشکا رو اذیت می کنن

----------


## A . H

> همین الان مستند راه قریب رو دیدم
> وای خدایا این چی بود... اصلاً فکر نمی کردم پزشکی اینطوری باشه،کاملاً گیج شدم چقدر این پزشکا رو اذیت می کنن


هر کاری سختی واسونی داره داروسازی هم شاید کمی بهتر یا بدتر از این باشه حتما خودت بیشتر تحقیق کن ( و در رابطه با مستند یادت باشه اینجا ایران است !! )

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

سوال از پایه مشکل داره
داداش اینا دو تا دنیای متفاوت ان
مثل اینکه بگی بنز خوبه یا لب تاب

----------


## فرهود

اینطور که من تو مستند دیدم واقعاً خیلی باید شجاع باشی که بخوای بری سمت پزشکی

----------


## فرهود

الان نظرم رو داروسازی هست البته پدرم پزشکه و مخالفت میکنه

----------


## Soroush313

> الان نظرم رو داروسازی هست البته پدرم پزشکه و مخالفت میکنه


پدرتون مستند رو تایید می کنن که واقعیت رو میگه ؟

----------


## Zahra77

*داروی نزدیک ! 
اگه توانایی مالی زدن داروخونه رو دارید دارو بهترین رشته اس 
اگه که نه پزشکی به شزط تخصص اونم خوبه 
اگه هیچ کدومو ندارید 
دندون خیلی خیلی دور هم بیارید می ارزه 
!*

----------


## Destiny hope

> الان نظرم رو داروسازی هست البته پدرم پزشکه و مخالفت میکنه


خب شما که تو اطرافیانت پزشک داری نگا کن ببین علاقه داری بش با روحیاتت سازگاره و میتونی یا نه.
در شرایطی که شهر خودت قبول نشدی و شهر دیگه ای اومد وسط مهم رشتش به نظر من.حالا یکم دورتر یا نزدیکتر خیلی فرقی نمیکنه.

----------


## A.H.D

بعضیها فکر می کنن پزشکی و دندون بهشت رشته هاست....
بد نیست خیلی خلاصه در مورد این رشته بگم و این حاصل مشورت با دانشجویان و خواندن مطالب مفیده:
پزشکی درآمد مناسبی داره،کلاس اجتماعی بالایی داره ولی....
عملا باید بیشتر از کنکور بخونی تو این رشته،فرصت جوونی کردن و عشق و حال کردن هرچه در این رشته جلو بری کم و کم تر میشه و عملا یک رزیدنت بیشتر از80درصد یک ماه باید تو بیمارستان باشه،پزشک عمومی جوان درآمد بالایی نخواهد داشت استثنا وجود داره اما خیلی کم،به فرض مطب بزنه مردم ترجیح میدن بروند پیش یک پزشک عمومی با تجربه،این طور نیست؟میتونه هم بره مناطق محروم اگه میتونه....پزشکی علم به روزیه شما باید تا آخر عمر برای موفق بودن مطالعه کنید و گرنه توسط رقبا کنار زده میشی....
دندان پزشکی بازدهی زودتر داره زود به پول میرسی ولی آخرش چی؟
خیلی از دندان پزشکان نمی تونن تا آخر عمر کار کنن چرا؟
چون.بر اثر گردن درد،کمر درد،آرتروز،بازدهیشون کم میشه و عملا بازنشست میشه با کلی درد،که پول زیادش به کارش نمیاد چون سلامتی بزرگترین ثروته،راستی شما نیاز نیست تو این رشته تخصص بگیرید ولی پزشکی لازمه...
تصمیم با خودتون....

----------

